# تصميم لفيلا سكنيه في المدينه المنورة



## Arch_Rami (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أنا معماري حديث التخرج.......... وهذا أول مشروع عملي قمت بتصميمه لشخص في المدينة المنورة....... والمشروع في مرحله التنفيذ حاليا.......... وأتمنى من الأخوه الأعزاء التعليق على المشروع.....





ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
أخوكم /
رامي


----------



## Arch_Rami (8 سبتمبر 2006)

يتبع.............


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله جميل بس مش هاقدر احكم عليه لانى لسه فى سنه 2 تخطيط عمرانى


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (9 سبتمبر 2006)

نرجو وضع المساقط حتي يعم الفائدة


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

حياك الله م. رامي ،،
هذا المشروع الاول الذي تقوم بتصميمه ،، يظهر انك بذلت جهدا كبيرا فيه ،، ويظهر ايضا من هذه المناظير ان العمل رائع ، صحيح انه يعطيك الانطباع بأن التصميم ليس فيلا وانما مشروعا ضخما اكبر من أحجام الوحدات السكنية ، هذا البعد الرابع الذي يظهر في التصميم يجعل من المفيد جدا لفهمه ان يتم عرض المساقط الافقية والقطاعات ليكون الامر اكثر وضوحا.
وفقك الله ، والى الامام.


----------



## النائف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

والله ياخي بالنسبة للاخراج اخراج في الحقيقة جميل جدا ، لكن من المناظير اللي حاطها احس اني داخل مبنى حكومي وليس فيلا سكنية 
ثانيا الفناء يفتح عليه نوافذ كثيره جدا ( اغلب الواجهة ) وكما تعلم الشمس في المدنية ...............
ثالثا ارجو ارفاق المساقط 
رابعا : لاتزعل مني لان اسهل شئ في العماره هو النقد .
شكرا لسعة صدرك .
اخوك النائف


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

نشكر هذه الجهود الطيبة​


----------



## Arch_Rami (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*المساقط الأفقيه والقطاعات*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أحب أشكر جميع الاخوان إلي شرفوني بأرائهم وملاحظاتهم.... وأتمنى أن أرى المزيد

قسمت الفيلا ليكون الطابق الأرضي خاص بالضيوف.وجعلت البدروم خاص بالعائله, والفناء الداخلي يبدا من البدروم (القبو) ويرتفع إلى السطح (بإرتفاع 4 أدوار تقريبا) وجعلته مكيف,وأضفت المسبح لتلطيف الجو, وحاولت أوجه الفراغات نحو الفناء الداخلي (الأتريوم)... وكان البرنامج كالتالي::

- مجلس رجال
- مجلس نساء 
- طعام مشترك
- مكتب (عباره عن مجلس خاص بالأهل والأصحاب الذين يترددون بكثره)
- غرفه نوم خاصه بالضيوف بمدخل مستقل (للمالك أخ يسكن خارج المدينه ويتردد عليه بكثره)
- مطبخ
- صاله معيشه(وأضفت صاله جلوس وإسترخاء للتمتع بمنظر الحديقة الداخلية والمسبح)
- صاله طعام عائلي مطل على المسبح
- غرفه نوم رئيسيه مطله على المسبح + دوره مياة ( أضفت غرفه ملابس وجلسه خاصه بغرفة النوم)
- غرفتين نوم للأولاد + دوره مياه مشتركه مع البنات (فصلت كل غرفه نوم بدوره مياه خاصه بها)
- غرفه نوم لبنتين مشتركه ( أضفت لها دوره مياه + غرفه ملابس)
- غرفه لخادمتيين (أضفت لها دوره مياه)
- غرفه غسيل 
- مخزن




وشكرا
أخوكم رامـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## Arch_Rami (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الفناء مطل على واجهتين شماليه وشرقيه.............. وتعرف أهم واجهتين بالنسبه للمدينه وخصوصا في الصيف .. لان الشمس ما تدخل من الواجهه الشماليه.. والواجهه الشرقيه تدخل وقت الصباح وهذه الشمس مطلوبه .... وكثر النوافذ لانها عباره عن حديقه وفيها نباتات وأشجار خارجيه... بس يفرق هنا أصبح عندي الفناء عباره عن محميه زراعيه (بيت محمي) يمكن أن تزع ما تشاء ..... والنوافذ عباره عن زجاج مرمل أو مثلج............

ومشكور أخي على المرور وأرئك


----------



## ISL (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*فيلا سكنية*

السلام عليكم يا عزيزي رامي
جهد مشكور ونثمنه ولكن ارى ان مساحات الفراغات كبيرة جدا , وانه يمكن تحقيق الهدف المعماري بحجم ومساحات اقل من ما هو مطروح لديك

الموضوع ليس كبر المساحات وانما الاداء الوظيفي لذلك, لذلك اتمنى الرجوع الى كتاب البرايمر المتعلق في التصميم المعماري

كذلك ارى انه لا يجوز استخدام نظان الفبب لان هذا سكن وليس مسجد:31:


----------



## مهندسة متفائلة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله حلو وايد تصميمك .. بس ملاحظة شكله ما يوحي أنه بيت .. 

يعني تصميممك إبداع ما شاء الله .. بس شكل هالمبنى يوحي كأنه مجمع أو كوفي شوب ..

شي جيه .. بس حلو .. تسلم ..


----------



## مهندسة متفائلة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله حلو وايد تصميمك .. بس ملاحظة شكله ما يوحي أنه بيت .. 

يعني تصميممك إبداع ما شاء الله .. بس شكل هالمبنى يوحي كأنه مجمع أو كوفي شوب ..

شي جيه .. بس حلو .. تسلم ..


----------



## Arch_Rami (11 سبتمبر 2006)

isl قال:


> السلام عليكم يا عزيزي رامي
> جهد مشكور ونثمنه ولكن ارى ان مساحات الفراغات كبيرة جدا , وانه يمكن تحقيق الهدف المعماري بحجم ومساحات اقل من ما هو مطروح لديك
> 
> الموضوع ليس كبر المساحات وانما الاداء الوظيفي لذلك, لذلك اتمنى الرجوع الى كتاب البرايمر المتعلق في التصميم المعماري
> ...





مشكور أخي العزيز Isl على ملاحظاتك.....

ولكن في العماره لا يوجد ما يسمي ((بجائز أو غير جائز)).... العماره فن وإبداع ..... وليست هناك أي قيود على الإبداع طالما تؤدي وظيفتها الأساسيه...

وبالنسبه للمساحات فهي تعود للمالك.. هنالك من يبني القصور وغيرها .. ومن الملاحظ في مساحات الفراغات أني حاولت بقدر المستطاع تقريبها من النسبه الذهبيه.... 


وبالنسبه للأخت العزيزه مهندسة متفائلة...

لونظرنا إلي كل مبنى على أنه أمر مسلم وغير قابل للتطوير والتعديل.... لما ظهرت عندنا مدارس العماره والإتجاهات المختلفه ... مثل التفكيكيه وغيرها...

العماره فن ولا يمكن حد الفن ووضع قواعد له... طالما يؤدي الوظيفه الأساسيه... وإلي تحولت العماره من فن إلى هندسه.....

وللأسف هذا الوضع إلى موجود اليوم.... فتصبح جميع المباني نسخه طبق الأصل عن الأخرى ... وإنما تختلف في التغليف الخارجي..... فيتحول المعماري إلى رسام ....

مشكورين أخواني وأخواتي....

أخوكم 
معماري/ رامـــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (11 سبتمبر 2006)

حلو كثير ما شاء الله ^_^
بس ليه 4 ادوار كثيير !! ....... ما يصير دور وشوي او دوين ؟؟!

ولاحظت ان الفناء بالوسط حيوي كثيييييييير لانه فيه البرك والنخيل والزجاج ويدخل كمية نور كبيرة ^^
على كذا من جوا -اقصد اخر صورة- 
السقف قريب والمكان عميق و مظلم ممكن يحتاج يكون فيه اضاءات اكثر او ليزر او نوافير او احواض سمك وطبعا تكون بلازما مع الجدار 

طبعا ما اعرف اذا عادي يكون فيه نوافير جوا لاني ولا مرة لقيت بيت جواته هالشي لكن يتهيأ لي راح يكون حلو 
او ممكن يكون السبب ان المكان مخصص لتوفير الهدوء والراحة والخصوصية عشان كذا صار مظلم يمكن !! 

وطبعاا واهمممممممممم شي انا طالبة رايحة ل سنة 2 تصميم (داخلي) ولا اعرف بالتصميم (الخارجي) او التخطيط العمراني <=== صح كذا اسمه ؟
ولا عندي خبرة بس احب اتفلسف واسوي اني فاهمة وازيد عدد مشاركاتي واتفاعل مع المنتدى اكثر وانا بالحقيقة ما اقدر اصمم ربع اللي صممه الاخ رامي بالعكس التصميم عجبني كثيير ^^" 

هذا رايي مو بالاختصار لاني احب اتكلم كثييير ^^


سلااااااااااااام


----------



## Arch_Rami (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين يأختي على إقتراحك........

بالنسبه لأشعه الشمس لازم تدخل للمبنى بشكل كبير لوجود النباتات وتحتاج لأشعه الشمس.... ومن ناحيه أخرى لإضاءه صاله المعيشه دون وصول أشعه الشمس مباشره...


وإنشاء الله بعد يومين أعرض لكم مشروع فيلا تحت التصميم بالرياض...

والله يوفق الجميع....

أخوكم 
م. رامــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## zeyad (11 سبتمبر 2006)

you have a great taste Rami, well done


----------



## Arch_Rami (11 سبتمبر 2006)

thx Zeyad......

that coz you are great...

Arch. Rami


----------



## DesignerAmoor (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك مهندس رامي.. عندك إلمام كبير في عمارة البيئة ...فكرة المحمية الطبيعية جد ممتازة مرره عجبتني ...والي عجبني اكتر انك قدرت تكيف المبنى بطريقة تخدم أهل البيت وتوفرلهم الراحة وتحسسهم انهم عايشين في بيئة مخصصة لهم وهاد أهم هدف في نظري ... واتمنى انك تكون نجحة في هاد ..


----------



## Arch_Rami (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي DesignerAmoor 
على مرورك ...

تكيف المبنى وتلطيف البيئة الداخليه ضروري ومهم جدا.. ولكن الأهم من ذلك الخصوصيه لأهل البيت... وهذه ليست فكره جديده في العماره الإسلاميه.. فهي موجوده من مئات السنين.. الفناء الداخلى أستخدم في منطقه نجد والمنطقه الغربية في السعوديه.. وفي مساكن سوريا القديمه.. وغيرها.. ولكن المهم تجديد هذا المفهوم ليتوافق مع التطور والتغيرات الموجوده...

أخوكم 
م. رامــــــــــي


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

حلو جدا التصميم بس ممكن اشوف الواجهات :81:


----------



## مهندسه فلسطينيه (24 مارس 2008)

ما بيفتحوا الصوررررر معى شو السبب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ميدو وليد (24 مارس 2008)

7agat 7elwa 5als
masha allahhhh


----------



## nedjmaarchi (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اود منكم مشروع يتعلق بالمركز الثقافي المهرجاني
اجو الرد السريع و شكرا


----------



## انا في الغرام (9 مايو 2009)

*اريد مهندس متميز في المدينة المنورة*

يامهندسين رجاء مين يدلني على مهندس شاطر في المدينة اريد تخطيط فلتي نظام امريكي دور واحد وملحق افيدوني


----------



## yassoor (9 مايو 2009)

_*راااااااااءع جدا اخي رامي

و هذي اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى بالرد على مشرووعك الراائع
ما شاء الله

بالتوفيق

*_


----------



## ابو سعيد 11 (10 مايو 2009)

احسنت بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## ريان مهند (10 مايو 2009)

مهندس رامـــــــــي 

تحيـــــاتي وتقديري للفكــــــــــــــر الذي يــتجاوز التقليدي وينطلق نحـــــــــــــو الأبـــــــداع


----------



## bobstar65 (10 مايو 2009)

شغل حلو وربنا يوفقك
ومزيد من الابداع
:20:


----------



## abdrusrus (10 فبراير 2010)

ما هذه الفخامة ماشاء الله أتمنى لو نهتم نحن المهندسين بعمارة الفقراء فنحن نبدع في عمارة الأغنياء لما فيها من مجال واسع في الإبداع و عدم الإهتمام بالميزانيات للبناء فلربما نظرنا لإحتياجات الطبقة الكبرى من الأمة العربية و هم الفقراء و متوسطي الدخل


----------



## hananfadi (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا جزيلا لكن الصور ينقصها الاضاءة و ياريت المساقط


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

